# Suns acquire Isaiah Thomas & agrees to 4-yr/$27M deal



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487722798295429121


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Suns, Kings working S/T as Isaiah Thomas agrees to 4-yr/$27M deal*

Maybe the Suns are just going to build a team with 8 point guards. Didn't think of that, did you?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns, Kings working S/T as Isaiah Thomas agrees to 4-yr/$27M deal*

Copied the thread over here too before anyone gets confused.


----------



## AG

LOL, let's have an all-guard lineup!


----------



## l0st1

Hopefully this is just McD acquiring assets and now a sign of one of Dragic/Bledsoe are leaving.


----------



## roux

l0st1 said:


> Hopefully this is just McD acquiring assets and now a sign of one of Dragic/Bledsoe are leaving.


Bledsoe to the Bucks... you can have Ilyasova or some shit


----------



## l0st1

roux said:


> Bledsoe to the Bucks... you can have Ilyasova or some shit


Ha, ya I'll pass on that. Ilyasova's a headache that I would prefer to avoid. Even though I know the Suns wants not part of him because of his off the court stuff, Sanders is intriguing. Wouldn't mind seeing him next to Plumlee/Len.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I wonder what the trade looks like.

Dragic/Bledsoe/Thomas is an explosive PG/SG, 3 guard rotation.


----------



## Dissonance

Just a trade exception and rights to some International to Kings.


----------



## roux

l0st1 said:


> Ha, ya I'll pass on that. Ilyasova's a headache that I would prefer to avoid. Even though I know the Suns wants not part of him because of his off the court stuff, Sanders is intriguing. Wouldn't mind seeing him next to Plumlee/Len.


I'd keep sanders but would probably do henson.. That actually would make sense for both teams.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I'm not positive what this deal is about, since there haven't really been any indications from the Suns FO that they intend to move Dragic or Bledsoe.


----------



## l0st1

roux said:


> I'd keep sanders but would probably do henson.. That actually would make sense for both teams.


Problem is Henson is not worth Bledsoe. Bucks would have to add incentive for the Suns to do that. Though I do like Henson, but I'd like him a lot more if he put on some muscle.


----------



## roux

l0st1 said:


> Problem is Henson is not worth Bledsoe. Bucks would have to add incentive for the Suns to do that. Though I do like Henson, but I'd like him a lot more if he put on some muscle.


Not in a straight up deal i agree, but if you choose not sign Bledsoe it would be a nice piece to bring in rather than lose him for nothing... That being said i think he ends up in Phoenix at the end of the day. Also I have heard that Henson has added about 16 pounds this offseason fwiw.


----------



## l0st1

roux said:


> Not in a straight up deal i agree, but if you choose not sign Bledsoe it would be a nice piece to bring in rather than lose him for nothing... That being said i think he ends up in Phoenix at the end of the day. Also I have heard that Henson has added about 16 pounds this offseason fwiw.


Agreed, better to get something than nothing. And I also agree that he stays in Phoenix. McD will resign him and then trade if he doesn't like the contract.

If Henson has added legit 16lbs of muscle then that is GREAT news for you guys. Especially with Drew out. Maybe rotations will be more consistent and your young guys can actually grow. A starting lineup of Sanders and Henson would be fun, though a bit limited.


----------



## roux

l0st1 said:


> Agreed, better to get something than nothing. And I also agree that he stays in Phoenix. McD will resign him and then trade if he doesn't like the contract.
> 
> If Henson has added legit 16lbs of muscle then that is GREAT news for you guys. Especially with Drew out. Maybe rotations will be more consistent and your young guys can actually grow. A starting lineup of Sanders and Henson would be fun, though a bit limited.


Henson would probably play a major bench role. I am anticipating Parker starting at the 4 with Giannis at the 3. I am very excited about our foundation in general right now and adding a guard like Bledsoe is so exciting to think about even if it is a pipe dream.


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> Henson would probably play a major bench role. I am anticipating Parker starting at the 4 with Giannis at the 3. I am very excited about our foundation in general right now and adding a guard like Bledsoe is so exciting to think about even if it is a pipe dream.


When was the last time you felt this excited to be a fan? Was it just before Bogut's elbow shattered with our dreams?


----------



## l0st1

roux said:


> Henson would probably play a major bench role. I am anticipating Parker starting at the 4 with Giannis at the 3. I am very excited about our foundation in general right now and adding a guard like Bledsoe is so exciting to think about even if it is a pipe dream.


Forgot about the Greek Freak. Hhmm not sure how much I like that lineup. Parker at 4 seems like a serious defensive problem. Though the only alternative is to bench him or the greek kid which understandably no Bucks fan wants.

You guys are definitely looking up. A new PG would really be great for you guys. So the Suns will trade you Tyler Ennis


----------



## Kreutz35

l0st1 said:


> Forgot about the Greek Freak. Hhmm not sure how much I like that lineup. Parker at 4 seems like a serious defensive problem. Though the only alternative is to bench him or the greek kid which understandably no Bucks fan wants.
> 
> You guys are definitely looking up. A new PG would really be great for you guys. So the Suns will trade you Tyler Ennis


If we were to get Bledsoe (which admittedly is a huge I'd), I'd think that the length of Sanders and Giannis along with Bledsoe's defense at the point could largely cover for Parker's defensive shortcomings. I really like that as a lineup that meshes well working together while simultaneously covering for each other's shortcomings. It's really a best-case scenario for the Bucks, which of course means there's no way it will happen...


----------



## l0st1

Kreutz35 said:


> If we were to get Bledsoe (which admittedly is a huge I'd), I'd think that the length of Sanders and Giannis along with Bledsoe's defense at the point could largely cover for Parker's defensive shortcomings. I really like that as a lineup that meshes well working together while simultaneously covering for each other's shortcomings. It's really a best-case scenario for the Bucks, which of course means there's no way it will happen...


That's true, though Sanders is really just a shot blocker and not a great defensive player man to man(at least with my limited experiences watching him). Giannis and Bledsoe would be a nasty perimeter defensive tandem. Who is your SG?


----------



## Kreutz35

l0st1 said:


> That's true, though Sanders is really just a shot blocker and not a great defensive player man to man(at least with my limited experiences watching him). Giannis and Bledsoe would be a nasty perimeter defensive tandem. Who is your SG?


We'd either move Knight to SG (which he'd probably be better at) or start OJ "I-Ate-Too-Much" Mayo.


----------



## l0st1

Kreutz35 said:


> We'd either move Knight to SG (which he'd probably be better at) or start OJ "I-Ate-Too-Much" Mayo.


Ouch. Definitely need a better backcourt.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

The year before last Sanders was actually a defensive menace, not just shotblocking but team defense. His positioning, rotations and pick and roll coverage was A+. Last year he did not look like the same player, I'm hoping he turns things around because he was a lot of fun to watch.


----------

